# AK48 and Jock Horror



## Growdude (Oct 10, 2012)

The pic with 3 buds is some of the Jock Horror.
And the single bud is AK48.

Got a macro shot of the Jack Horror.
its tasty and puts on a real fine buzz.


----------



## Locked (Oct 10, 2012)

Nice going bro...I have always wanted to try Jock Horror. Looks hella tasty.


----------



## Growdude (Oct 10, 2012)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Nice going bro...I have always wanted to try Jock Horror. Looks hella tasty.


 

Thanks again.
It needs a good cure but seems to taste fruity/spicy with a nice intense upbeat buzz.


----------



## maineharvest (Oct 29, 2012)

Nice one Growdude!  The Ak48 I grew turned out to be some of the biggest colas I've ever seen. It was also by far the smelliest grow I've ever done. It is for real some two hit smit.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 29, 2012)

p.s. Love the avi love Down, great group

you're strains sounds tasty too....


----------



## maineharvest (Oct 30, 2012)

Yeah Phil!


----------



## maineharvest (Oct 30, 2012)

Nothing compares to Pantera though.


----------

